# Lens storage for checked in luggage



## alexturton (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm going on holiday next week. I'll be carrying a bunch of lenses in my suitcase which will obviously be checked into the cargo of the plane.

I really like the look of the betashell cases but I'm not convinced their available in the UK.


Can anyone recommend some good sturdy lens cases suitable for 70_200 2.8 is ii, sigma 35mm 1.4, canon 24mm 1.4, canon 100mm macro L?

Must be uk available stock.

THanks in advanced.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2013)

Rather than individual cases, what about a medium sized pelican case to old all the lenses.....they could ride in custom foam.... Just place the case into your suitcase...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Rather than individual cases, what about a medium sized pelican case to old all the lenses.....they could ride in custom foam.... Just place the case into your suitcase...



+1, or a Storm case (Pelican owns that brand, actually) - I find the latches easier. A Storm im2300 with dividers would fit them, with space for one more standard lens if needed. If you get the pick-and-pluck foam, the slightly smaller im2200 would likely do.







Alternatively, I often use Lowepro Lens Cases to store individual lenses. However, when I do that they're usually packed in a hard-sided case (like the carry-on sized Storm im2500, which I use just in case I'm forced to check the case).


----------



## alexturton (Sep 9, 2013)

thats an interesting idea. I might see if I can find a small peli case that will fit inside my suitcase.


----------

